# How do you professionals choose what knives to use at work?



## Bigbbaillie (Sep 25, 2020)

I couldn't figure out a great title. But basically im just curious how people in the industry who are collectors separate their knives for home use and work use, and what qualities they prefer for each realm of cooking? 
Im wondering because Im a professional who has recently starting buying up more knives and feel like some knives are too knice for rough kitchen conditions.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 25, 2020)

I struggle with this myself. Up until recently, I didn't buy a knife that was not "kitchen capable". Eventually my curiosity got the better of me, and I bought a couple of higher performing knives that in my opinion might not react well to the way I use knives at work. 

Deciding whether or not to bring a knife to work has been based more on on how it will stand up to pro level use than on price or cosmetics. I tend to use stainless or stainless clad at work, though I know others that prefer a monosteel or iron clad. Also tend to choose steels that offer good edge retention, powder steels, ginsan, or Aogami super. I have also started to shy away from lasers, opting instead for middle weight or workhorse grinds. The lasers are for my home meal prep. 

To some extent I think opinions will vary based on the type of product an individual cook most prevalently uses and their role in the kitchen. I know I use a different subset of knives when I am doing prep than I use on the line during service.

Hopefully others will chime in!


----------



## juice (Sep 25, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> To some extent I think opinions will vary based on the type of product an individual cook most prevalently uses and their role in the kitchen.


+1


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'll use either my stainless clad SemiStainless or fully reactive 240mm Gyuto for 'make big stuff small stuff' prep. I have a ~210mm laser and Heiji, both stainless clad SemiStainless, for smaller stuff and during service. These are the main knives I use. I use whichever I feel like using or is sharper.

I also have a 10" Wusthof Pro, 6" Wusthof GP II and a beat up 8" Shun Sora as beaters


----------



## tostadas (Sep 25, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> I struggle with this myself. Up until recently, I didn't buy a knife that was not "kitchen capable". Eventually my curiosity got the better of me, and I bought a couple of higher performing knives that in my opinion might not react well to the way I use knives at work.
> 
> Deciding whether or not to bring a knife to work has been based more on on how it will stand up to pro level use than on price or cosmetics. I tend to use stainless or stainless clad at work, though I know others that prefer a monosteel or iron clad. Also tend to choose steels that offer good edge retention, powder steels, ginsan, or Aogami super. I have also started to shy away from lasers, opting instead for middle weight or workhorse grinds. The lasers are for my home meal prep.
> 
> ...



Curious, what makes a laser desirable for you at home, but not in the workplace?


----------



## rmrf (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm fascinated by the differences between pro kitchens and home kitchens so I hope other people chime in so I can learn!



M1k3 said:


> I'll use either my stainless clad SemiStainless or fully reactive 240mm Gyuto for 'make big stuff small stuff' prep. I have a ~210mm laser and Heiji, both stainless clad SemiStainless, for smaller stuff and during service. These are the main knives I use.





birdsfan said:


> To some extent I think opinions will vary based on the type of product an individual cook most prevalently uses and their role in the kitchen. I know I use a different subset of knives when I am doing prep than I use on the line during service.



What is the difference between knife use during large scale prep and during service? Is more food release and weight just obviously better in prep than in service or is it a space concern? I hope this question isn't too ignorant; my professional kitchen knowledge comes from memes on /r/kitchenconfidential and Ratatouille.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 25, 2020)

I would honestly wouldn't mind using a laser more at work, but I tend to get a 210 WH out for my line knife, and a 240 medium weight for the prep table. Once I roll the bag up I usually don't go back into it unless I need a real specific knife for a real specific task. I can do everything with my Kagero that I could do with the laser, so the Makato stays in the bag.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 25, 2020)

I need to use a short 210 during service because of space on the board. There just isn't a lot of room, and a long knife on the small board increases to possibility that I will get a stupid cut (ie grazing my finger on it while I am reaching for something else on the board.) or knock it off onto the tile floor.

A 240 at least is necessary for prep. Really....I am thinking about the need for a 270.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 25, 2020)

rmrf said:


> I'm fascinated by the differences between pro kitchens and home kitchens so I hope other people chime in so I can learn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During service all the big product I'll have to break down should already be done. During service, stuff being cut is generally smaller. Think Ribeye loin is now steaks, Tuna loin is now 3-6 oz portions. And so on. Combined with a busy pace and needing space for stuff other than cutting.


----------



## inferno (Sep 25, 2020)

anyone pro prefer stainless?


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 25, 2020)

I use all stainless and semi-stainless for work at this point. I cut a lot of acidic product and the iron clads that I have are just too reactive. Kind of a bummer because they are both great cutters.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 25, 2020)

inferno said:


> anyone pro prefer stainless?


For acids. Or lending out.


----------



## pleue (Sep 25, 2020)

I really liked stainless in a pro kitchen yes. I didn't carbon for anything reactive but had them in my bag.

I prefer 270 for prep, not too tall but that's my preference. Big poly boards and lots of product meant I got used to large knives and use them at home now. On the line it depended on the station but mostly a 210 suji, plus a 270 yanagi when working any raw/sushi station, sometimes something tall when having to a do a lot of cutting on a specific dish to order.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 26, 2020)

I rotate everything I buy and if I don’t use it at work it goes, unless it’s something I really like to use at home. i definitely use plenty of reactive steel and don’t tend to prefer lasers although I’ve always got the Kashima with me just in case. I’m still learning though so a lot of this is trying lots of knives to see what makes something easier, faster, or more precise. Also I have enough blades around so if my edge dies on a task I just swap a fresh one in like Blackbeard.


----------



## Byphy (Sep 26, 2020)

Stainless


----------



## Kippington (Sep 26, 2020)

I was always fine with 240mm on the pass during service.

Prep time: Use whatever knife is closest at hand if you are doing a small job, a bigger job allows you to choose a suitable length and grind for the job. With smaller volumes you tend to stick to the knife at hand. Switching out to another knife is fine if you are working large volume. Carbon steel is fine for non acidic foods.

Different height benches are more of a knife choice factor than you might imagine...


----------



## Renzwerkz (Sep 26, 2020)

Usually i use 2 sets of knives, stainless/semi-stainless and carbon steel, depends on my shift.. i use stainless/semi-stainless for service time, carbon steel for preps time..


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 26, 2020)

I had a job for a bit where I was alone in the kitchen for a few hours once a week. I would only do menu development and always brought the big guns for that day. It was really fun. 

For me, once I have decided a knife is a keeper I don’t mind bringing it to work. By far the riskiest thing I have done with nice knives is ship them to KKF members. 250-260 for prep projects. Mostly I use a robust 180 petty for tastings and training. 

I wouldn’t use the expensive ones during service but it has been years since I regularly worked a station. 

At home I use a 180 gyuto because I use smaller cutting boards that are faster and more convenient to clean. I use full size knives when I am cooking bigger meals with a bigger board.

Whether a knife is stainless, carbon, mono, clad, or honyaki is rarely a factor in which knife I choose.


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 26, 2020)

+1 to almost everyone here (especially birdsfan). I too recently fully filled out my first knife roster, and as my motto, right tool for the right job. That said, the one thing I haven't seen anyone touch on is the difference in work environments. High end kitchens with low seat count vs a volume place argument changes things for me. Example; If I'm in fine dining and breaking 10 ducks every other day, than I'd go high carbon/ high HRC SS clad. But, if I'm working at say a mid level higher volume place and have to break 15 chickens everyday, I'm going to go full stainless, or carbon SS clad w/ a lower HRC. One would think you'd prefer the edge retention in that situation, but in reality, when you're doing more volume faster, things happen and I like to breathe easy knowing I am way less likely to chip if I slip on a bone. Personally, I'd rather touch my knife up everyday than make a whoopsie and have to fix a chip. My 2 cents


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 26, 2020)

rmrf said:


> What is the difference between knife use during large scale prep and during service? Is more food release and weight just obviously better in prep than in service or is it a space concern? I hope this question isn't too ignorant; my professional kitchen knowledge comes from memes on /r/kitchenconfidential and Ratatouille.



Strictly a space concern in general. But that also isn't for everyone. I've worked at places with big kitchens where it wasn't an issue to use your "main" knife all day. I've also worked at places where in service meant a boning knife and a slicer (meat roast station). Again, for me, it's all a case by case basis.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 27, 2020)

I just used my Raquin 250 all day, for everything except taking the heads off and spines out of some fish - butchering those, peeling and cutting kabocha squash, trimming skirt steaks, slicing chives, slicing steaks and apples on the line, Etc. I never use one knife all day, and it’s still relatively sharp, man that thing is awesome


----------



## YumYumSauce (Feb 9, 2021)

All the knives I buy I intend on being able to use for work. When not at work I'll also use them at home. However, I can eventually see myself getting nicer customs and honyaki's that I might not want to bring to work. Still would with it in my hand the whole time ha. $500+ per knife is still a good chunk of change to me. **** happens all the time and Id be pretty bummed out if it got damaged or stolen.

My main work knives are Gengetsu Semistainless 240 mm gyuto as the main, Tojiro Dp 240 mm gyuto as beater/loaner, Gesshin Ginga stainless 150 petty for smaller more precise task, and mac parer as beater/loaner. I might take Gesshin Uraku 240 mm #2 gyuto or cck carbon to have some fun on slower days or if someone wants to try it. Unless I have to mince tubs of shallots I still feel comfortable using them. The Gengetsu is just so great and easy to use and maintain it might as well be stainless. Makes work more efficent. 

Also have a rinkaku honesuki and recently completed the set of Gesshin Uraku single bevels. Just haven't really been in a position to use them professionally yet. 

240 mm gyutos and 150 mm pettys are my preference. Eventually I want to get a lasery stainless 180 mm gyuto for the line. A 270 mm prep beast gyuto would be a fun addition as well. 210mm gyutos, Nakiris, bunkas, santokus never really appealed to me.


----------



## Renzwerkz (Feb 9, 2021)

Basically, i always bring 2 sets of carbon steel and stainless steel knife... carbon steel for preps, and stainless steel for busy service...


----------



## Penngu1 (Feb 9, 2021)

I take the cheaper knives to work, that way if someone uses them to open a #10 can I don't immediately gut them and end up in prison.


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 12, 2021)

For me it was always about the level of professionalism in the kitchen. Some kitchens have a great knife culture and I felt fine bringing a full kit with me, others not so much. If the knife culture is loosey goosey and people are picking up random knives, then the choice is obvious. I was fortunate to be able to carry some pretty wild things and I have a few prep cooks that were able to use knives on a daily basis that even the likes of some of these fine folks may never see the luxury of (sorry all ). The best was when they’d ask the value, some priceless looks I got (usually nothing over 1500 was the rule). That being said, I rarely took my most prized pieces if at all, there’s just no need to carry an Ashi honyaki into a restaurant unless you’re working in a 2 person sushi joint. But days when I knew I would be laying in some deep hours, I usually carried mid-low tier bangers like Mazaki, Watanabe, Tanaka & the like. And always a 180-210 petty/suji for line knife.


----------



## Alder26 (Feb 12, 2021)

I used to live mostly in the mid range of carbon steel knives. Mazaki, and Watanabe were (and still are) my favorites for big prep, I would usually carry a stainless 150-180 petty for expo, and citrus, and general line abuse, then a boning knife, maybe a slicer, or nakiri. Wasn't afraid to roll in with something more spendy but the midrange stuff saw the most use. 

Now I'm cooking mostly southeast asian food which means buckets of lemongrass, galangal, turmeric, ginger, chickens, pork collar, etc. I use a cheap Chinese cleaver, and hankotsu for almost everything. The days that I get to do a job that suits one of my fancier knives is a real treat.


----------



## dafox (Feb 12, 2021)

Alder26 said:


> I used to live mostly in the mid range of carbon steel knives. Mazaki, and Watanabe were (and still are) my favorites for big prep, I would usually carry a stainless 150-180 petty for expo, and citrus, and general line abuse, then a boning knife, maybe a slicer, or nakiri. Wasn't afraid to roll in with something more spendy but the midrange stuff saw the most use.
> 
> Now I'm cooking mostly southeast asian food which means buckets of lemongrass, galangal, turmeric, ginger, chickens, pork collar, etc. I use a cheap Chinese cleaver, and hankotsu for almost everything. The days that I get to do a job that suits one of my fancier knives is a real treat.


Which cleaver do you use?


----------



## Alder26 (Feb 12, 2021)

dafox said:


> Which cleaver do you use?


A Shi Ba Zi f208. It might just be the best $40 you can spend on a knife. Sharpens easily, holds an edge for a shift before it needs a touch up, if you thin it even slightly it will cut really nicely too.


----------



## Chang (Feb 14, 2021)

[OFTEN] Kitchen with rotating staff and knife newbs? 225-240 stainless gyuto and 180mm stainless petty/gyuto. Always within an arm's reach and they never leave my sight. If I'm feeling freaky, I'll swap the stainless gyuto for a stainless clad one.

[REALLY RARE] Kitchen with a dedicated 2-3 cooks that respect knives (don't touch my sh*t and if you wanna use it, ask)? 2-3 225-250mm gyutos of my choosing from the arsenal , a 165-180mm santoku/bunka, 180mm petty, and a 270mm suji. wrought, iron, mild steel, stainless steel clad, ill pick whichever ones that get me hard in the morning while packing my kit.


----------



## Chang (Feb 14, 2021)

rmrf said:


> I'm fascinated by the differences between pro kitchens and home kitchens so I hope other people chime in so I can learn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prep time, i'll be in one place most of the time, keeping a keen eye on my knives, and will have time to wipe and clean them after every task.

on the line, I might be swamped with firing a bunch of tickets, so I might not have a chance to wipe down after cutting. someone who's giving me hand may also grab my knife on my station to cut whatever.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 15, 2021)

So far a lot of the responses have fit a fairly small number of categories: smaller knives if space is limited, lower-maintenance knives if frequent interruptions are expected, lower-value knives if someone is likely to mishandle or abuse them. Using just the knives suitable for what's being cut. Making extensive use of favourite knives if and when none of the above apply. And a small number of votes for "Limits? We don't need no stinkin limits!" 

In other words, so far it appears that they like them large, beautiful, expensive, and high-maintenance, but they tend to run into a few social and practical difficulties as a result, and find themselves occasionally wishing they had chosen differently.


----------



## dafox (Feb 15, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> So far a lot of the responses have fit a fairly small number of categories: smaller knives if space is limited, lower-maintenance knives if frequent interruptions are expected, lower-value knives if someone is likely to mishandle or abuse them. Using just the knives suitable for what's being cut. Making extensive use of favourite knives if and when none of the above apply. And a small number of votes for "Limits? We don't need no stinkin limits!"
> 
> In other words, so far it appears that they like them large, beautiful, expensive, and high-maintenance, but they tend to run into a few social and practical difficulties as a result, and find themselves occasionally wishing they had chosen differently.


What is your favorite "boring" knife?


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 15, 2021)

dafox said:


> What is your favorite "boring" knife?


It's still definitely "boring" in KKF terms but less boring for me - Misono 240.


----------



## dafox (Feb 15, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> It's still definitely "boring" in KKF terms but less boring for me - Misono 240.


They make some very nice knives.


----------



## benito (Feb 2, 2022)

my knife roll got pulled from my car last week.


long story short, it used to be: 

Konosuke petty/suji/gyuto all non/less reactive flavors.

thicc 180 hap40 santoku for rough jobs 

Mac bread

210 Yo beater.


The place I'm at now, I can do p much everything with a beater


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Feb 2, 2022)

benito said:


> my knife roll got pulled from my car last week.


Theft of tools is a most shameful dishonor. A curse on the thieves!

I wish you good fortune in rebuilding your kit.


----------

